# Not new but have issues



## GoSox1972 (Feb 5, 2019)

I haven't been active in a few years because things were ok in my marriage, but now all hell has broken loose over something so stupid. UGH!


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

GoSox1972 said:


> I haven't been active in a few years because things were ok in my marriage, but now all hell has broken loose over something so stupid. UGH!


Which Sox?

Red or White?


----------



## GoSox1972 (Feb 5, 2019)

World Champs Red Sox!!


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

GoSox1972 said:


> World Champs Red Sox!!


Sorry.

I can't be of any assistance to you.

:smile2:


----------

